

Tell your Members of Congress How New Internet Taxes Will Impact You - yannis
http://www.ebayinternetsalestax.com/ist/step1_b.asp

======
michaelpinto
There's no reason why a billion dollar company eBay should be given a tax
advantage over over your local small brick-and-mortar shop. Those taxes pay
for all of your local services from running schools to taking out your
garbage. Also if you're a merchant doing less than a million this law doesn't
apply to you.

------
qued
No one likes paying taxes, but we all like the benefits (SS, roads,
libraries).

I don't see why online businesses are exempt from sales tax, while the corner
store or Walmart is not.

I certainly enjoy getting things cheaper through Amazon, but I cannot defend
the lack of tax I pay by using their site.

